

Ask Hacker News: CS-related math after college - asolove

What series of math courses/books do you recommend to the aspiring programmer already graduated from college?<p>I'm a professional programmer and I realized a few years ago that the way I was doing things was totally stupid. So I've been slowly working my way up, learned Rails, now going through SICP, with PAIP coming up next.<p>But I also understand that a lot of math is involved that I never took. Don't get me wrong, I'm reasonably good at math, and took linear algebra and econometrics for fun, but I don't know what to read on my own and in what order for application to CS. The department websites I've looked at suggest four years of Java and maybe one math-ish algorithms class, but I don't think that's the answer.<p>I'd appreciate your help. Thanks.
======
asolove
Thanks everyone, those answered it quite well.

------
tjr
You might enjoy "Concrete Mathematics" by Don Knuth, et al.

I opine that graph theory and probability are typically-useful branches of
math for programmers to study.

------
manvsmachine
I asked a similar question a little while ago, here's what I got:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78315>

------
iamelgringo
Best answer to your question that I've ever read:

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/math-for-
programmers...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/math-for-
programmers.html)

And, another good article to spur you on:
<http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/math-every-day>

